# Dental Chews - Greenies etc.



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm starting a new thread to avoid from Hijacking the other.

The other thread has alarmed me and I'm hoping we can expand the discussion on the safety or lack thereof on dental chews (Greenies).

Krandall,

I'm hoping you will provide a timeline of when the product was supposedly re-formulated and when Kodi had his problems.

I'm usually reliable at separating the chaff from the wheat, but find myself at a loss. Most of what I've found suggest dental chews are safe, including Greenies.

1800 Pet Meds - Posted June 27, 2012
http://www.1800petmeds.com/news/pet-supplies/are-greenies-dental-chews-safe-for-my-dog/

Seal of Acceptance by the Veterinary Oral Health Council (VOHC) - 3 products 2011, 2013 & 2014
http://www.vohc.org/accepted_products.htm

pets.webmd.com lists Greenies, Del Monte Tartar Check Dog Biscuits, Bright Bites, & Vetradent Dog Chews as edible - NOTE: The reference the VOHC
http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/dog-dental-treats

Mercola Healthy Pets has their own product
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/dog-dental-bones.aspx

I have currently taken way Gibb's dental chews until I can find out more.

Thank you.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

To provide some context to the above links.

The VOHC exists to recognize products that meet a pre-set standard to slow the formation of of plaque & calculus in dogs and cats. It does *NOT* test the products. Also, the protocals are designed to prove the efficacy of the claims. That does *NOT* necessarily mean the product is otherwise safe without side effects. It only means the product does what it says.

The "pets.webmd" link relies upon the VOHC seal, so it isn't an independent opinion.

The Mercola site acknowledges that some dental chews are unsafe, and advertises it's own brand.

That's why it's so hard to get a read on what's safe and what's not. Most of the articles I found seem to warn about pre 2007 formula.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Another question to ask is why would you feed dental chews to your dog? Sure, they're made of digestible ingredients like wheat gluten, corn starch and meat or poultry meal; however, those aren't ingredients that I want my dog to eat. They're just processed junk food, imo.

Here's some other info I found on the Internet regarding the not-so-natural ingredients you'll see listed on packaging for dental chews:

*Gelatin*: A potentially toxic animal by-product, created by boiling down various unused parts of animals such as skin, tendon, bone, cartilage and connective tissue.
*Hydrogenated Starch Hydrolysate (HSH)*: Low-carbohydrate artificial sweetener.
*Soy Protein Isolate*: Known allergen, with reduced vitamin, mineral, and protein quality -- and increased levels of potential carcinogens.
*Propyl Gallate*: Preservative with potential to cause cancer in rats.

I say stick with real raw bones as they're safer, better nutritionally, do an excellent job removing tartar off of teeth, cause less GI distress, and are cheaper than dental chews.

-Jeanne-


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'm starting a new thread to avoid from Hijacking the other.
> 
> The other thread has alarmed me and I'm hoping we can expand the discussion on the safety or lack thereof on dental chews (Greenies).
> 
> ...


Kodi got sick in Jan. of 2011. It was well AFTER the reformulation of Greenies, and as I have said, I was told, (by my vet at the time) before I fed them to Kodi, that they had been reformulated, and were now safe. Tufts can only tell us what they find as obstructions in the bowels of dogs, and dental chews are THE most common culprit when they have to open a dog up. There is no question that this was Kodi's problem too, as he did finally pass the large chunk. We were just lucky that they were able to manage him medically, and avoid surgery. Otherwise, the bill would have been twice what we paid (and $1700 was quite enough, thank you  ) and the outcome might not have been positive.

As far as that VOHC list&#8230; When I saw the list of foods they approve or endorse or whatever, most of those at the top of the list are such terrible quality foods that I would never feed them to my dog.

The Web MD article, while not wholly discouraging the use of edible chews, does warn about the dangers of dogs biting off and swallowing large pieces.

As far as Mercola is concerned, if I were going to trust ANY of them, I guess it would be that, since I do like much of what that particular vet has to say. But personally, with my dog, I wouldn't take a chance on it. Brushing teeth is just not that hard, is the most effective way to clean teeth, and is also completely safe.

To satisfy Kodi's urge to chew, I give him the flavored (boiled) moose antlers (blade slices) from Acacia Antlers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Another question to ask is why would you feed dental chews to your dog? Sure, they're made of digestible ingredients like wheat gluten, corn starch and meat or poultry meal; however, those aren't ingredients that I want my dog to eat. They're just processed junk food, imo.
> 
> Here's some other info I found on the Internet regarding the not-so-natural ingredients you'll see listed on packaging for dental chews:
> 
> ...


I agree completely about the dental chews. I can't feed raw, so I don't do bones, but for most dogs, I think they are a GREAT option!!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Karen, I'm trying to find the flavored antlers you mention. I don't see any 'blade' that are flavored. Is it the 'month of moose' subscription?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No, i don't have a subscription. I just e-mail her when we need more, and tell her what I'm looking for.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I just tried simmering Sheldon's antlers in chicken broth for a half hour. He's still not interested. Sigh.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

As a non meat eater, I am completely confused about this and the other thread discussing raw bones.  

When you say you give your dog a chicken wing--is that raw without skin but there is still flesh on the wing? And is it the wing that looks like a drumstick or the one that has two bones? And as far as other types of bones, how does one find these?

I thought raw meat was dangerous. Or is that just in humans?

Sorry for sounding so ignorant....I just dont want to make any mistakes if I go this route.

Also, I am letting Dionna chew on these made in the USA organic rawhide chews that look like little taquitos. I supervise her and only let her chew for about 10 minutes. One chew takes weeks to be chewed down so she is not eating chunks off. So far no GI distress. Is this safe to continue? I would never let her do this without me there and I am always hovering. Her teeth are now tarter free. I am willing to try something else but I am in the dark regarding raw bones or meat.


----------



## picklejars (May 31, 2013)

I'm still learning about raw feeding, too, but one thing I learned was to make sure it's frozen for three days. Also, dogs already have salmonella in their gut so it's not a problem like it is with us. I give my dogs a whole chicken wing, sometimes a neck, and raw meaty bones. I go to my local butcher and ask for them and usually have to have them cut smaller for my little dogs. The marrow is good for them too. Never give cooked bones, as they splinter, or rawhide, as they can cause numerous problems.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

